# Double Impact Seminar



## modarnis (Sep 27, 2004)

Double Impact Seminar

Featuring:

George Dillman 9th Degree Founder Dillman Karate International

IMAF, Inc Master of Tapi-Tapi Ken Smith


December 4, 2004
Noon-4:30
Location:

Radisson Hotel
100 Berlin Rd
Cromwell, CT

Cost: $70 Preregistered by 11/22 $85 at the door


Further Info: modarnis@aol.com


If you need overnight room Contact the Radisson at:

(860)635-2000

Rate is $89


----------



## ppko (Sep 28, 2004)

modarnis said:
			
		

> Double Impact Seminar
> 
> Featuring:
> 
> ...


I believe these two will be doing many double impact seminars


----------



## ppko (Sep 28, 2004)

Wish I could go, are you the one holding it or just helping promote it


----------

